

Ask HN: Could Facebook become the new PayPal? - sgdesign

Everybody's talking about advertisement as Facebook's main revenue stream, but it seems to me they're in a great position to take on PayPal and become the default payment system of the web.<p>It would be a tall order for sure, but if they did implement payments they would become number one overnight, since everybody already has a Facebook account.<p>Do you think this is realistic? Has Facebook ever talked about such a strategy?
======
onlyup
Facebook already have Facebook credits for games and other stuff. I would be
very surprised if we don't see "Pay with Facebook" just as we now see "Login
with Facebook" everywhere now.

I think it would be a great move for businesses and for Facebook. If Facebook
could offer some insurance on transactions I think people would flock to it.

------
stewie2
paypal can write a facebook app, right?

------
tocomment
Good idea.

